# Lights for bioactive enclosure(LED trip?)



## VukSRB (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi! My shelves are complete and now I want to upgrade some lights below every shelf so that they shine above terrariums. I ve got some good terrarium plants and my question is:
 What kind of lights are good for plants to sustain. The plants require small amount of light. Will the LED strip light be enough?


----------



## Frogdaddy (Dec 2, 2020)

Not to sound like a jerk but the only answer i have is...maybe? It depends on the light requirements of your plants and the amount of lumens your LED strip light put out. I personally prefer compact fluorescent or high end LED's that put out 6500K light. That is the natural temp of sunlight and it's got a bit of a bluish tint to it not like the warm or soft white light from regular bulbs. There are some very nice LED lights that will produce amazing plant growth. Arcadia manufactures some nice ones and they should be available in Europe.
Now, once  you have the lights set up, we expect pictures of your shelves.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VukSRB (Dec 2, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> Not to sound like a jerk but the only answer i have is...maybe? It depends on the light requirements of your plants and the amount of lumens your LED strip light put out. I personally prefer compact fluorescent or high end LED's that put out 6500K light. That is the natural temp of sunlight and it's got a bit of a bluish tint to it not like the warm or soft white light from regular bulbs. There are some very nice LED lights that will produce amazing plant growth. Arcadia manufactures some nice ones and they should be available in Europe.
> Now, once  you have the lights set up, we expect pictures of your shelves.


Arcadia way over my budget, I saw some 1,5 meter 6500k with 2420lm that are ¼ the cost. Will try with them. Thanks for specification info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liquidfluidity (Apr 28, 2021)

I use the Fluval Plant led strips. Best purchase I've made. The rope lights and strips were just not powerful enough. Their *programability is excellent and useful

* is that a word, lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## VukSRB (Apr 29, 2021)

liquidfluidity said:


> I use the Fluval Plant led strips. Best purchase I've made. The rope lights and strips were just not powerful enough. Their *programability is excellent and useful
> 
> * is that a word, lol!


Yea but it's way over my budget I've found led grow lights 3 meters for around 18$ + adapter for power15$ and have put them 2x1,5m on my 1,5m shelf. Plants are growing nicely on all 5 terrariums


----------



## Frogdaddy (Apr 29, 2021)

liquidfluidity said:


> I use the Fluval Plant led strips. Best purchase I've made. The rope lights and strips were just not powerful enough. Their *programability is excellent and useful
> 
> * is that a word, lol!


Have you played with the sunrise/sunset feature?


----------



## liquidfluidity (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, I am using Pro Mode.

Not sure if you were going to make a suggestion or needed pointers, but Bentley Pascoe, on YouTube,  does a phenomenal review and gives his best Pro Mode settings. I love these lights! They are spendy but I fell into a few good deals. For a more frugal shopper, the Fluval Aquasky is also a ridiculously good light - just not quite as powerful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah I'm looking forward to getting some of these lights. I was hesitant and I didn't want to buy the first generation Fluval manufactured. It seems they have the bugs worked out now. I want to use the Fluval Plant 3.0 to replace my Finnex Planted+. I love those lights but they aren't as powerful as the Fluval are. Lower PAR readings, but they do grow plants nicely.


----------



## Dandrobates (Apr 29, 2021)

I love my fluval fresh and plant. They consistently outperform my cheaper LED lights.


----------

